# Feral Cat Week



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If everyone interested in Feral cat welfare and TNR gets involved and educates the family, friends, work colleagues and neighbors it would be a great contribution to the overall acceptance of this type of cat community and their welfare needs.

Please do this during National Feral Cat Awareness week. If you can afford it donate the price of one neutering/spay or food for a hungry colony.


----------

